# Droid X .596/z4/d2 Bootstrap Issues.. Can't Install Any Zips?



## DatacomGuy (Nov 30, 2011)

Having two different issues with my phone.

SBF'd with .596. Rooted with Z4, using Droid2 bootstrap.

For one: I can't reboot into bootstrap through the app. I have to use the old fashion way.

For two: Any time I try to install any update zip files, I get an exception error. Doesn't matter what type of update it is.

Specifically, I've been trying to flash a wugfresh wireless tether update so I can use it on the stock .596, but no dice.

I have posted on AF also, and was told repeatedly that 596 is not rootable. Just in case that question comes up here, here was my reply to that concern.



> I followed the directions to a T. Did a SBF linux CD, SBF'd to Froyo, installed Z4, installed D2 strap, bootstrap recovery, reboot recovery, flashed two part blur_version.2.3.340.MB810.Verizon.en.US-Part1.zip.
> 
> I can run root only apps.. so i don't quite understand. Titanium runs just fine, I've removed bloatware stuff...I can run wifi tether (although nothing will connect).. etc


What could be wrong, and what could I do to remedy? Should i go to 602 or 603? I've been thinking of trying MIUI ICS, but again, need this to work first.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Look for the .605 sbf file. Then use the new one click root method. The z4 app is only for froyo, not gingerbread. But the d2 bootstrapper is correct to use. I think both is under a sticky here in general form


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

605 is now the newest GB version. As of right now, there's no 605 sbf. To get to 605, you need to sbf to 602 and then take the OTA of 605, then you can root. Like bradg24 said, Z4 is for froyo, not GB.

http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/

It's been a long time since those leaks. If I remember right, the 596 wasn't rootable but all of the leaks were. If you are still on 596, get off of it and sbf to 602.


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

Go follow the MIUI guide on SBF'ing to get a stock phone, root using Pete's Motorola tool instead of z4, then install cm7.

tether patches haven't worked for several months, so stick to cm7 since miui only supports adhoc, not infrastructure


----------

